# Grant Letter with wrong Passport number



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I received my grant letter on 12th November 2012 with my old passport number on it.

I had logged visa application (Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) subclass 190) on 19th October 2012. After I file my application, I had applied for renewal of my passport for address change (this was required for getting PCC). I had file “change in circumstances form 1022” and upload it on eVisa application. I had also sent the same (form1022, old passport and new passport) to my CO and explain them my situation. However, my CO didn’t take any action and grant me visa/PR on my old passport number.

Can you please suggest what should I do in this situation?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Shyam


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

shyam44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant letter on 12th November 2012 with my old passport number on it.
> 
> ...



Hi Shyam,

I think you can mail the CO and Try and get a new Grant Letter.

Also I guess You can Still use the same Letter to Travel, coz I believe your New Passport will have the Old Passport Number... I am 100% sure on this because I changed my new passport as Old passport was expiring and I just made a travel with Visa on Old Passport...

I have one Additional Question for you..

Since you got the New Passport with Police Verification, How did you manage to get PCC?? Did they immediately accept your Application for PCC?? Also if you can tell me which PSK you have done this it will be useful ..

Thank You

Regards
RK


----------



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I think you can mail the CO and Try and get a new Grant Letter.
> 
> ...


yes, with new passport, they (PSK, Pune, Maharashtra - India) accept my application for PCC. It took around 2 hrs to get PCC with my new Passport.

regarding my grant letter, 
i have my new passport which is issued before my visa grant. I had requested my CO to update the same in my online application so that i can get my grant letter with new passport number on it (to avoid complication in future). 
now i am more worried becasuse, my new passport issue date is older then visa grant date. so even if i travel, Aus immi authority will question if you had new passport before visa granted why didn't you inform CO (which i already did  ) and get it update on my application.

i will drop an email to my CO team and request them to re-open my application, change my passport details and re-issue me grant letter with new passport number on it. I hope its possible.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

shyam44 said:


> yes, with new passport, they (PSK, Pune, Maharashtra - India) accept my application for PCC. It took around 2 hrs to get PCC with my new Passport.
> 
> regarding my grant letter,
> i have my new passport which is issued before my visa grant. I had requested my CO to update the same in my online application so that i can get my grant letter with new passport number on it (to avoid complication in future).
> ...


Hii Shyam,

Your point is Right, In my case the Visa was issued before the New passport Issue Date... So in your Case there may be Complication..

Its Better to send a mail to CO and remind them about the Date you sent the change in Passport Form , I am sure there will not be much Complications in this...

Congrats on your Grant..
RK


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Shyam,

I am also in same situation, where on informing CO about issuance of new passport during application processing, CO still mention old/expired passport number in grant letter. I have emailed CO, still waiting for response. can you please tell, how you manage to resolve yours?

BR,
Oz2356


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Shyam/ Oz2356,

My visa also was granted to old passport number and after pointing out this to CO, he sent me a new pdf file which has the current passport information.

It is better to send a mail to CO to get it corrected. 

If you have already done that, please let me know whether the new passport details get reflected in your online application and VEVO. In my case, it does not get reflected there.

Kpriya


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

kpriya said:


> Hi Shyam/ Oz2356,
> 
> My visa also was granted to old passport number and after pointing out this to CO, he sent me a new pdf file which has the current passport information.
> 
> ...


hi Kpriya,
Yes i got it corrected as you mentioned and same here it does not reflecting in VEVO.i am not sure airline people may have different level access to VEVO,they might able to check the new passport mapping.actually i thought not to bother CO much as case was closed..pls update if you listen something in your case.i still not made the move..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Mine was also same case, PR on old passport and traveling with new passport. I updated DIAC about the new passport and nothing else, my grant letter had old passport number but while boarding plane, Airline guys said visa is linked with new passport. I did not get any acknowledgement for this action. Just to be on safer side, carry both passports with you while you travel.


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

I sent a mail to my CO and the problem in the VEVO website has been recertified now. I am able to see my new passport information in VEVO website. I suggest others who have similar kind of problem, please send a mail to their CO and get it rectified.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

kpriya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent a mail to my CO and the problem in the VEVO website has been recertified now. I am able to see my new passport information in VEVO website. I suggest others who have similar kind of problem, please send a mail to their CO and get it rectified.


Hi,
I wanted to correct visa verification with new passport number in VEVO.in my case should i need send email to CO or other DIAC email as my case was decided on 17th jun.any thoughts.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,
I emailed CO,and i was told i need contact VEVO to update details as my new passport is showing in system & grant letter as current...
I am searching VEVO contact info but didnt found.i think being outside AU i need contact local australian embassy/AVAC center.

Please share if you have info how to contact VEVO.


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

hi,

i got the grant for myself & wife... incorrect passport number for my daughter... wrote to CO immediately... no update since the past 8 days... what else can i do to ensure that this is corrected ?

my visit-by date is early July... so i don't have a lot of time


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

AI_pk said:


> hi,
> 
> i got the grant for myself & wife... incorrect passport number for my daughter... wrote to CO immediately... no update since the past 8 days... what else can i do to ensure that this is corrected ?
> 
> my visit-by date is early July... so i don't have a lot of time


I faced the same issue with my passport number on grant letter. wrote email to CO who issued my grant letter and got the corrected one after 5 to 6 days. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

RazaF said:


> I faced the same issue with my passport number on grant letter. wrote email to CO who issued my grant letter and got the corrected one after 5 to 6 days. Hope you get it soon.


Thanks for the wishes RazaF, got the reply today around 0830 pst. now i can finally relax and plan to fly


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

111111


----------

